# Pet stores



## bharmm3 (Jun 10, 2012)

I really want a Russian tortoise and they have them at Petco right by my house but I was wondering if it's bad to buy them from there. I need help!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 10, 2012)

Some people buy from pet stores, others don't not bad or good really, I would recommend though if you buy one form petco you take it in for a vet visit and parasite fecal test.


----------



## Tom (Jun 10, 2012)

If you just want one as a pet, its better to buy a captive bred one from a breeder in my opinion.


----------



## bharmm3 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you guys so much. You both have helped!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jun 10, 2012)

Only way I would buy from a pet store is if the price is right, that way u can save it from, most likely, bad care. From what I see here in Indiana, most pet stores don't have a clue about proper care of tortoises... Makes me very angry... Good luck which ever way you go!


----------



## Hunahpu (Jun 13, 2012)

If you do buy from a pet store, make sure to take a good look at how they've been feeding and keeping the tort, and look carefully for illness. You don't want to deal with expensive vet bills or a death. It has also been my experience that pet stores don't properly care for their torts. I've seen several Petco stores that keep Russians and Redfoots together, which is completely inappropriate and the torts do not look to be at all healthy.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jun 13, 2012)

In my opinion, you can probably find a much healthier tortoise from a quality breeder for a cheaper price than whatever retail the pet store has.

Unless you are truly wanting to rescue said animal and are willing to pay the higher cost, I generally don't advocate buying from pet stores (and I'm mainly referring to the big box companies like Petco, PETsMART, etc):
1.) it gives them your business, and further perpetuates the cycle of them carrying animals they cannot or will not give proper care for. Whenever you purchase an animal from them, thats one more animal they will replace within a week and put right into the same cage in the same less-than-ideal conditions or husbandry.

2.) going hand-in-hand with #1, it takes away from the small business, the breeders who actually take good care of their animals and offer quality hatchlings for a lower cost to you, the consumer than average retail prices. Again, every animal you buy from a petstore is one less animal bought from a private breeder.

------
Now, without getting into a huge giant discussion bashing pet stores and whatnot (there are several threads about this already), I will say there are some good pet stores (mostly locally owned/operated "mom and pop" stores) and there a few "bad" breeders that don't take great care of their animals and still sell bumpy, pyramided tortoises. It behooves you, the customer, to make sure you know what you are getting. Ask questions. If from a store, where did the tortoise come from? What are they feeding their tortoises? If buying from a breeder, what substrate are they keeping it on? Diet? Do they get access to sun? Humidity?

I know its hard to resist the temptation to buy the animal on impulse from a store because its "right there" and it might be gone. But make sure you got your enclosure ready first, and researched all options before you jump in. IN any case, you'll love your your tortoise no matter where you get it from.


----------



## Casey666 (Jun 23, 2012)

I got mine from petsmart which was a bad idea because it turns out that she has a respiratory infection. I think its getting better though.


----------



## Nixxy (Jun 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, unless it's a smaller locally owned place that actually has staff that knows how to properly care for their torts and other reptiles, I would advise against it..You will be paying for a vet visit, no doubt. Which will cost you more than you'd save from buying it cheap. 

I have found some smaller local run places that do have good care for their torts, and do know how to take care of them. Granted, this will almost always run you more than at say, Petsmart/Petco/etc. 

I just find fault easily in chain stores, in any case. From my personal experiences, even if they mean well, their staff tends to not have the proper knowledge to take care of, how shall we say..exotic pets. Sure, they know how to take care of puppies and kitties, but turtles and other reptiles require a lot different care. 

All too often you'll see multiple types of snakes/turtles in the same enclosure, and they will almost always be too small.

I've seen some tortoises in terrariums they can barely move in. It's horrible, and if I had the money, time, ability, and area to take care of them, I'd adopt each one I saw. =\


----------



## expo tort (Jun 24, 2012)

The petsmart that is by my old house had a reptile specialist on hand for care of there reptiles and customer information.


----------



## Neal (Jun 25, 2012)

bharmm3 said:


> I really want a Russian tortoise and they have them at Petco right by my house but I was wondering if it's bad to buy them from there. I need help!



If this is your first tortoise, I would recommend buying from a breeder. 

It is my opinion that tortoises in pet stores (not just Petco) are more than likely are not given the best care. Usually people who can't sell their tortoises elsewhere for whatever reason will dump it off for dirt cheap at a local pet store. I'm not sure exactly how Petco acquires their tortoises, but in general, I think you are better off buying from a breeder.


----------



## Lindsey123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Honestly, it depends on the store. The Petco right near me has a guy just for the reptiles who takes AMAZING care of them and knows more than anyone I know (I have double checked everything he has told me and he was always correct). Granted, there are places that take worse care. I personally will be getting my tort from a breeder though. I just feel safer about getting it from a breeder because you know exactly where it comes from and all of the background on the tort. Just my two cents


----------



## tortadise (Jun 27, 2012)

petcos and petsmart try and get their animals from local breeders, but it typically doesnt work out for their demand in quantity. They come from importers. They keep large quantities in the back and just place them out on the floor as they sell them. Always get from a breeder if you can. Its sad but the more you "save" or purchase from large chains like petsmart, petco, and petland gives them more of a demand to keep purchasing and causing a vicious circle of over importation.

I agree that it solely depends on the personel that any pet store has. I have even seen breeders at shows that are just totally ignorant and somehow has been getting by with sub par husbandry and only sees a dollar amount.

Best advice I can give is do a lot of research and ask alot of questions and get the most info you can from everyone here and your breeder or store you have in mind getting from.


----------



## MrsStaal (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my Greek from there. He is about 5 years old but I've had him for a few months. I had a good experience. If you know what to look for when buying one you may be able to get a good one. Know that they should be semi active, no runny nose or watery eyes, not really afraid of people etc. of course it depends on when you go, the tort may be hibernating etc.


----------



## Tortlover63 (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought my two Russian Torts and My Red footed Tort from a local petsmart and they are doing great! I also purchased my 3 bearded dragons and 2 Ball pythons from there and there doing fine also...They have one guy there that is very knowledgable about reptiles.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 6, 2012)

It depends on the store i work at Petsmart part time simply to train the staff about reptiles I am very proud of my store personally


----------

